# Toledo - Mediaeval Town of Spain



## Allegra (Jul 19, 2016)

Following Brian's threads. 

Toledo, Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Actually it's older than Mediaeval. Full of history, you can even walk on a Roman archaeological site on a glass floor of a boutique shop! What remarkable is that Christians, Jews and Muslins used to live here peacefully together.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 20, 2016)

It is so often forgotten the actual treasures to be explored in Spain apart from the beaches and high rises on the coasts.


----------



## Tulius Hostilius (Jul 26, 2016)

Allegra said:


> Following Brian's threads.
> 
> 
> Toledo, Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...




I agree that Toledo is quite interesting, but to say that Christians, Jews and Muslins used to live there peacefully together is a bit romantic vision. Even if there were more peaceful periods. Also, I am not saying that there was no coexistence, but “Peace”, in the Iberian Peninsula, during the medieval period, was an expensive word.


----------

